# إقتراح .. إنشاء خدمه .. كيف تتعامل مع الذئاب @@



## o0oandro0o (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمه ربى واللهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميعكم *

*انا بقترح إنشاء خدمه جديده فى كل  مجالات الخدمه المسيحيه *

* فى الكنائس وفى المنتديات والجروبات والمواقع المسيحيه *

*خدمه توعيه ... تدريب قاده وخدام على اسس كيفيه التعامل مع الذئاب الإسلاميه *

*... ليستطيعوا نشر الوعى فى كل منزل مسيحى ... كيف تربى ابناؤك على الحرص دائما *

*ونإتخاذ الحذر فى التعامل مع تلك الذئاب البشريه *

*كيف تضع حدود فى العلاقات بينك وبينهم ... وكيف لا تتأثر بسلوكهم وطباعهم*

*وكيف لا تنتقل الينا مباديئهم وتقاليدهم ... وتشبعهم بالعنف والحقد والكراهيه *

*كيف تحمى ابناؤك من الإرتباط بهم بأى نوع من العلاقات الحميمه .... حتى لا يكونوا صيدا سهلا لهم *

*.... كل هذا نستطيع فعله بالصلاه ... *

*وثقتنا فى حمايه رب المجد لأبناؤه ... ولكن حقا نحتاج اللى خدمه مماثله فى كل مجالات الخدمه المسيحيه *

*للوقايه قبل البحث عن العلاج بعد فوات الأوان*​


----------



## free_adam (14 أكتوبر 2006)

أقتراح هايل يا اندرو ...و انا معاك فيه


----------



## My Rock (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*حبيبي اندرو*
*صدقني الفكرة كويسة بس مش عارف كيف ننفذها من خلال المنتدى و الموقع, يا ريت لو تنورنا بفكرة*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## o0oandro0o (16 أكتوبر 2006)

> *حبيبي اندرو*





> *صدقني الفكرة كويسة بس مش عارف كيف ننفذها من خلال المنتدى و الموقع, يا ريت لو تنورنا بفكرة*
> 
> *سلام و نعمة*​


 

*اشكرك حبيبى على إهتمامك *
*اولا المنتدى او الموقع ممكن ينشر الفكره .. ويوضح إذاى يتم تنفيذها وتعميم الفكره *
*وتوضحها وإنتشارها ها تساعد المنتديات كتير فى دا *​ 
*وعن طريق المنتديات والمواقع ممكن نشوف إقتراحات لتنفيذ الفكره .. وندرس اذاى ننشىء خدمه تنشر الوعى فى التعامل مع تلك الذئاب *​ 
*وعن طريق المنتديات .. ممكن تطرح المشاكل اللى بيقابلها كل مسيحى فى التعامل مع تلك الذئاب ... وبردوا من هنا نقدر ... نوجد الحلول *​ 
*وضع الخبرات شىء مهم جدا ... اى مسيحي مثلا يكون ليه خبره سيئه مع تلك الذئاب *
*ينشرها علشان تكون مصدر للتوعيه فى كل بيت مسيحى .*​ 
​


----------



## مونيا (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*هيلب..*

الفكره حلوه وانا فتت بالجروب بس يا حدا يساعدني لاني فتت ومش عارفه حاله وين (كيف اطلع شيلي من الجروب...كيف ابطل اخلي الرسايل تصل ايميلي........) :ranting: :ranting: :kap: leasantr :smil16: ld: :vava: :94: :gun: :2: :big4: :36_3_22: 

الوجوه التعبيريه حلوات كتييييييييييييييييييييييير على فكره :yahoo:  :scenic: :11_1_211v:


----------

